# Smog Legal Headers?



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

Hey is there any LT headers that are smog legal? This is the only reason why i dont like cali.:willy: im pretty sure that there is some shortys that are legal...but do they give as much power? also.. cams will also make you fail right? thanks guys


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I was never able to get a straight answer on smog legal long tubes, but I think that if smog is a big issue go with the jba shorties. I also live in southern california and that is the route that I am going. Along with the headers I will be going with the catless midpipes since I can bolt that cats back up before smog time. As for the cam I hear that the thunder racing 
tr224 is a smogable cam( if you need to know the measurements are 
224-224-114)


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

here is the skinny about Smog in cali.

By law you are not allowed to relocate the OEM or replease the OEM cats. Shorties are legal as long as long as u use oem spec cats. Long tubes relocate the cat so it blows the smog. Also another issue is if you replace your headers with a set of long tubes it forces you to reprogram your computer to disable your O2 sensors which will also fail smog. Bottom line is that LT's will never pass california state emitions.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I have been looking for an explanation on smog rules so thanks alot.


----------

